# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  Интервью с Ашотом Оганесяном, основателем и техническим директором компании DeviceLock

## CyberWriter

Ашот Оганесян        


                                    DeviceLock — единственная российская компания, действительно продающая DLP во всем мире        


 


_На вопросы Anti-Malware.ru любезно согласился ответить Ашот Оганесян, основатель, председатель совета директоров и технический директор компании DeviceLock. Это интервью продолжает цикл публикаций "Индустрия в лицах". 
_

подробнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

